

Schema Design for Social Inboxes in MongoDB - bijbij
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/65612078649/schema-design-for-social-inboxes-in-mongodb

======
jackbrownian
I have never thought about schema designing this much deep!

------
sadtaf
optimization of data base is very important, thank you.

